# 20 gallon long planted tank



## yourlocalanimalfreak (May 22, 2018)

I've had this tank set up for about 6 months now. I've got about an inch of dirt with a sand cap, lots of java miss, and some other plants that I don't know the name of. I've had 3 White cloud minnows in it since I set it up, and recently got this Betta from a friend who's daughter wasn't caring for it properly. I think this boy is finally happy









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Very nice tank. He's one lucky Betta.


----------



## yourlocalanimalfreak (May 22, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :wave:
> 
> Very nice tank. He's one lucky Betta.


Right now it's kind of clustered, but I'm hoping with the new lighting that I got today( two t5's) my plants will grow in a little bit and I can get them looking a bit nicer. I want to whole bottom covered with the java moss.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Very nice tank and that betta will love it!! Do some research on LED lights. They're heaps cheaper and more efficient. I grow all my plants with LED.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice tank and a lucky boy! Hope it develops as you want it. I guess you have some Bacopa and Ludwigia among others.


----------



## yourlocalanimalfreak (May 22, 2018)

Found some new lighting and the tank looks so much more beautiful! My sister had two little t5's sitting around and wow do they make the colors pop and the plants are loving them! First photo is before, second is after changing the lights









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

